

Ask HN: Why aren't there any business-related Q&A sites? - sdragon

Would somebody enlighten me, why I can't find any Q&#38;A sites for business-related matters (such as: market research, marketing, business development), similar to what stackoverflow is to programming?<p>Is it because traditional businesses handle this knowledge as intellectual property, rather than an attention economy, or is it because they think it's their competitive advantage?<p>In either case, are there any particular reason, why applying collective intelligence to this field in a way similar to SO would not work?
======
anthonyrubin
<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz>

